# ford 4000 rear axle fill



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

where is level full hole located or how know if rear axle has enough oil--put 5 gallons in and believe takes 22 quarts


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Always, always tell us whether you have a 1962-64 four cylinder 4000 or a 1965-75 three cylinder 4000.
The 22 quarts does give us a hint tho. Look on the hydraulic pump - right side under the step plate.
There is a square head plug on the pump. Remove it and add oil till it runs out the hole.
Likely will need to clean it to find it. Lots of oil/crud builds up there.


----------



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you and sorry--was not aware they made 4 cylinder


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Rear axle housing (hydraulic tank) and transmission case are two separate compartments.
The transmission case holds just under 14 US quarts (13 liter) (~22 Imperial pints).
The rear axle housing holds 32-34 US quarts (30-32 liter), without external hydraulics like a front end loader.


----------



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

Dxmn---did not drain but maybe 22 quarts---so either real low or dont hold near that much--be out there later--Ford 4000 3 cylinder gas with front end loader


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Owner's Handbook
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf

Shop Manual
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/


----------

